# TMN UMTS 1.8Mbps How-to

## TAF

Cá vai um how-to para quem quiser meter a Globettroter da TMN a bombar em Gentoo.

Post original aqui

1-Verificar se estamos a falar da placa correcta. Neste caso, fazendo lspci deve conter uma linha semelhante à seguinte:

 *Quote:*   

> 000:04:00.0 Network controller: Option N.V.: Unknown device 000c

 

2-Obter o módulo do kernel

 *Quote:*   

> cd /usr/local/src
> 
> sudo wget http://www.pharscape.org/3G/nozomi.tgz
> 
> sudo mkdir nozomi
> ...

 

3-Compilar

 *Quote:*   

> cd nozomi
> 
> make
> 
> sudo cp nozomi.ko /lib/modules/<versão_do_kernel>/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug
> ...

 

4-Inserir a carta e deve aparecer a seguinte mensagem no dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> Nozomi driver nozomi_tty<6>[780] nozomi_read_config_table(): Version of card: 3
> 
> Initializing Nozomi driver (build date: Sep  4 2006 11:33:26)
> 
> [772] nozomi_read_config_table(): Initialization OK!

 

5-Obter o utililtário de controle da carta

 *Quote:*   

> sudo wget http://www.pharscape.org/3G/comgt/comgt0.3.tgz
> 
> sudo mkdir comgt0.3
> 
> sudo tar xvf comgt0.3.tgz -C comgt0.3
> ...

 

6-Aceder à carta

ln /dev/noz0 /dev/modem

chmod 777 /dev/modem

gcom -d /dev/noz0 (e deve aparecer algo parecido com isto:)

 *Quote:*   

> Enter PIN number: 0000
> 
> Waiting for Registration..(120 sec max)....................
> 
> Registered on Home network: "TMN",0
> ...

 

7- Editar /etc/conf.d/net

adicionar no fim do ficheiro:

```

###

#UMTS section

###

config_ppp0=( "ppp dhcp" )

link_ppp0="/dev/noz0"

username_ppp0='user'

password_ppp0='any'

pppd_ppp0=(

 "debug"

 "passive"

 "lock"

 "crtscts"

 "modem"

 "noauth"

 "defaultroute"

 "noipdefault"

 "usepeerdns"

 "novj"

)

phone_number_ppp0=( "*99**1#" )

chat_ppp0=(

   'ABORT' 'BUSY'

   'ABORT' 'ERROR'

   'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

   'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

   'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

   'ABORT' 'Invalid Login'

   'ABORT' 'Login incorrect'

   'TIMEOUT' '5'

  '' 'ATZ'

  'OK' 'ATH'

  'OK' 'AT+CGDCONT=1,"ip","internet"

  'OK' 'ATDT*99***1#'

  'CONNECT' ''

  'TIMEOUT' '30'

  '~--' ''

)

 

```

e criar a ligação

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cp /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.ppp0
> 
> 

 

8- Ligar

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start
> 
> 

 

9- O truque

criar o ficheiro /etc/resolv.conf_tmn com o seguinte conteudo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nameserver 194.65.3.21
> 
> nameserver 194.65.3.20
> ...

 

E copiar para o devido local:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cp /etc/resolv.conf_tmn /etc/resolv.conf
> 
> 

 

et voilá.

Se tiverem problemas avisem

----------

